# First Neo....I'm a big girl now



## Cinderella (Aug 24, 2007)

I received my first Neo this week from Jason, a great order, BTW. It is growing in sphag and does have new roots growing. Should I go ahead and move it over to s/h now? I don't grow anything in sphag and I know there are others who grow neos in s/h.

Any advice?


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2007)

:clap::clap:congrats welcome to the club! what did you get? I don't have any neos in s/h anymore....they seem to like the sphag better under my conditions. I've moved my neos into sphag less than a month ago and roots are already starting to pop out of the mound . I also like how the mounted neos look much better than s/h. 

I do know that some folks have had success with neos in s/h. I think it all depends on you if you're willing to risk the move and test the waters. For me for an expensive neo is not worth it.


----------



## Candace (Aug 24, 2007)

Uh oh, she's crossed to the dark side! I've only got a small piece of neo falcata in s/h. It was super small and close to death when I got it, so not a great judge of s/h. I now have it positioned where it gets more moisture. One of my misters drips on it. Before keeping it rather wet it didn't seem happy. Maybe the problem some people have with neos in s/h is that the top layer(where many of the roots start out) stays too dry? 

I also think neos look better potted traditionally in spag. But, I do think it can be a nuisance have orchids potted in different media. Since they all have different watering requirements. If it doesn't grow in s/h I don't grow them!

I would say give it a go, but I would also try it with a less expensive plant. And transfer it soon to give it a while to acclimate before Fall weather sets in.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats Debbie!!! I haven't done mine in S/H either. Is it large enough that you can take a small division off of it to try S/H with it and use the main piece in a regular cultural medium?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a good idea Ron! 
Another thought - can you pick up an inexpensive one? I got one off ebay for $10. I was doing the traditional way, I was surprised at the root growth in just 2-3 months time! We had a previous post where an individual mounted one on an overturned clay pot, which was really neat! Yesterday I took the next step - I mounted my on an over turned net pot.


----------



## bwester (Aug 24, 2007)

traitor!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2007)

Putting oneself in a position to be victimized!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2007)

bwester said:


> traitor!!!!!


whoa - I've not been pro S/H, can't be a traitor! I do like the look of neo's on spag!



NYEric said:


> Putting oneself in a position to be victimized!


Wouldn't be the first time! ... but I have confidence, I bet the posse is right behind!

P.S. I do have 2 plants in S/H, they came to me that way & for some reason I left them. One is a bulbo (it's almost blooming!) & the other is a schomburgkia.


----------



## Cinderella (Aug 24, 2007)

confused.


----------



## Candace (Aug 24, 2007)

> confused.



I don't blame you!!


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 24, 2007)

just out of curiousity.....are Sedirea japonica grown similarly to neo's?


----------



## Cinderella (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, it was not an expensive Neo. Since I have not grown them before, I didn't want to go all out. Still, I would be very disappointed if my first attempt failed. I had my heart set on s/h but it looks pretty happy right now in sphag. It is not drying out all that quickly. I watered it upon receipt on Wednesday, and today (friday) it was still pretty wet.

If I do decide to keep it in moss, how wet should it be? Do they like to stay evenly moist or dry out a bit?


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine sit directly in front of a fan and take about 3-5 days to dry out. I have a skewer in the mound to keep track of moisture in the center. In the morning and at night i check to see if its still moist in the center. If it is and is crunchy outside I just give a light spraying on the outside more so on the top of the mound. I keep doing that on a day to day basis until the whole things totally dries then i drench it. And it starts all over again


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2007)

Renegayde said:


> just out of curiousity.....are Sedirea japonica grown similarly to neo's?


It's my understanding they are, I have one coming next week - I'll keep you posted!


----------

